# Дербенко - Хоральная прелюдия



## realboyan (6 Апр 2012)

Ищу ноты Eвг.Дербенко - Хоральная прелюдия!

вышлите пожалуйста на E-mail:
[email protected]


Спасибо!


----------



## vchizhik (8 Апр 2012)

и мне тоже на E-mail: [email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## omela58 (10 Июл 2013)

и мне,пожалуйста на E-mail: [email protected] 
Большое спасибо!


----------



## mooksiy (13 Июл 2013)

скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## sedovmika (14 Июл 2013)

Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## RomaF (1 Сен 2013)

Срочно ищу эти ноты! [email protected]
Заранее огромное спасибо!!


----------



## nightwolf94 (29 Ноя 2013)

и мне пожалуйста [email protected] буду очень благодарен..))


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Ноя 2013)

nightwolf94 отправлено.


----------



## survcev (23 Ноя 2014)

Буду очень благодарен, если отправите на [email protected]
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Alexgal (24 Ноя 2014)

Если не трудно на galaktionov.alexander.mail.ru 
Большое спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Ноя 2014)

Alexgal (24.11.2014, 14:00) писал:


> Если не трудно на galaktionov.alexander.mail.ru
> Большое спасибо!


Коллега,не трудно,но во 2-ом прелюдии,которе я скачал на одном из иностран.сайтов,как-то мне в ответном письме,Вадим Карнитский сообщил об имеющихся ошибках,позтому заинтересованным лицам есть резон устранить и затем повторно опубликовать здесь,довольно часто его спрашивают.


----------



## timoxa (3 Ноя 2015)

если не трудно на [email protected]
Большое спасибо!


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2015)

timoxa писал:


> если не трудно на [email protected]
> Большое спасибо!


А чем Вам эта не нравится?

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5640-page-4.html#post37841


Будете смеяться, но поиск - очень полезная вещь...


----------

